

Disclosure: The Anatomy of a Remote Code Execution bug on Disqus (0day) - daviddede
http://blog.sucuri.net/2014/06/anatomy-of-a-remote-code-execution-bug-on-disqus.html

======
d1cd
The post is not very clear, but disqus already released a patch for it last
night (included on version 2.76).

